# West End Watch Co.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just aquired a couple of these. West End Watch Co. Jowan Prima.

Does anyone recognise the logo. Could it be some Indian Military Regiment ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dispite how it looks it`s not *`Jowan`* it`s actually *`Sowar`* as this excerpt from The West End Watch Co. explains....

*"1934 *

Mr. George Braunschweig of the Lime-of-Bottoms presents in front of the leaders of West End his invention: Incabloc (shock absorber which since refers in the clock industry). Thus will be born the SOWAR PRIMA, first watch carrying this system.

During years, Sowar - meaning "warlike" in Hindustani will become the model-headlight of West End, emblÃ¨me of the mark."

I rather like the new Sowar 2000 no 7 and would like to get one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Mac.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Lime-of-Bottoms


Sounds like fun


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I think that it's the national symbol of Oman:

"The National Emblem of Oman consists of a khanjar dagger in a sheath that is superimposed upon two crossed swords. This is the traditional symbol of Oman."

How I know that is... Um!!!!!























Lets just say it's not an umfamiliar emblem to me
















Joli.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I think Katt may be correct about that


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it like this???????










Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank's Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`re welcome











jasonm said:


> > Lime-of-Bottoms
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun
> ...


The official site is in French, the translation is sometimes interesting


















Katt said:


> I think that it's the national symbol of Oman:
> 
> "The National Emblem of Oman consists of a khanjar dagger in a sheath that is superimposed upon two crossed swords. This is the traditional symbol of Oman."
> 
> ...


Do tell


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

The Sultan of Oman, employs British Military Advisors... And so there are various items that are prominently emblazoned with that particular symbol... Stable Belts... Plaques... Insignia etc. In various draws/boxes... My other 1/2 is a real hoarder
















It's perhaps another reason why his nickname is KITT























Joli.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks like Roy will be setting up an Oman branch of RLT then, nice watches, shame about the dial!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is the one I like, especially the dial colour and position of the day & date









West End Watch Co. Sowar 2000 n.7 ( ETA 2836, 25 Jewels)










BTW Joli, now I understand


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Looks like Roy will be setting up an Oman branch of RLT then, nice watches, shame about the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how many members you would find in Oman now. Maybe some ex-pats but it is a nice place and we could do a reciprocal visit.........maybe.........wishful thinking.























Roy


----------

